# Inside amp pictures.



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I had a pair of these Diezel vh4 amps to get ready for Three days Grace before they headed out on tour. Just thought I would share some pictures of the beautiful amp. Never have I had an amp on my bench that was build better than this on was for $5500 each I guess they should be!! No expense spared on the construction or build quality. Hi temp silicone wire. The main filter caps were located right beside the power tubes because this pair of amps had been living in road cases that simply opened up from the front and back the caps were heat damaged. So they were replaced. I am an authorized Diezel repair center. So I know my way around these amps. They have an amazing fenderish clean, and 3 other channels of overdrive that range from subtle breakup to freakish overdrive! Anyway here are some pictures of these amps.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

$5'500 and still has PCB mounted tubes? They should take notes from Soldano.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

They don't have the same issues soldno has for one the sockets are mounted on the chassis not the board. The preamp tubes are mounted on the board and that's never an issue. They are very reliable. It's only an issue with some of the 
soldano amps it's a huge issue for the blues jr and mesa subway series with el84s. I don't think power tubes should sver be pcb mounted. The other cool thing about this amp is every tube has its own fuse with an led that lights up. You never blow screen resistors when tubes fail just fuses. Then the led lights up the amp will still work enough to get you through a gig.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Who else are you authorized for Chris?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am curious as to which caps are the filter caps (in this pic). I usually think of filter caps being rather large or in a "can" style of multiple caps.

My thanks to whomever points them out to me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

nonreverb said:


> Who else are you authorized for Chris?


Mesa Boogie 
Swart 
65 amps
Diezel

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> I am curious as to which caps are the filter caps (in this pic). I usually think of filter caps being rather large or in a "can" style of multiple caps.
> 
> My thanks to whomever points them out to me.
> 
> ...


You can't see them because they are under the main board.. Its a PIA to get to them. But really they were only overheated because of the road case they are operated in. I told the guys to use a small fan to blow out some of the hot air from the case when they are running them live. There is 5 caps 4 for main filter they are 50/50 TAD caps. the other one is a 5000uf can cap for the main 15v + - supply. 
The amp also uses DC filament supply. That is both regulated and heavily filtered.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice! I'm the Mesa Boogie warranty depot up here.



Amprepair said:


> Mesa Boogie
> Swart
> 65 amps
> Diezel
> ...


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

We should have a secret handshake lol but all we have is our MB service area passwords lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Amprepair said:


> You can't see them because they are under the main board.. Its a PIA to get to them.


Thanks...much appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------

